# Know a good realtor in Nazare?



## intljoe (Nov 27, 2017)

Has anyone bought real estate in Nazare and can recommend a knowledgeable local realtor experienced in working with expats? 

Having recently bought property - truthfully, a shoebox - in Lisbon, I am emboldened enough to roll the dice again on Nazare. I am looking specifically in Sitio for a modest home (or flat depending on pricing), 30+ years old, willing to consider refurbishment projects, you get the drift...anything to get out of trumpland.

Know anyone I can talk to?

Warm regards,
Anu


----------

